
Own Your Data - joeminkie
http://www.zeldman.com/2011/01/10/own-your-data/
======
joeminkie
The comments are where the meat of the article is. You can also get some info
here: <http://tumblr.tomhenrich.com/post/2675663088/own-your-data>.

I find Tantek's implementation fascinating but I think this is a good critique
of it. I also agree with
<http://twitter.com/#!/glenda/status/24216200326152192> that the ideas of
personal data ownership and permanence is one of the next big things to
tackle.

